# Car ride = bud blast? Phrag. Fritz Schomburg



## Noah Arthur (Oct 5, 2021)

Hey everyone! I know car rides aren't a phrag's favorite thing in the world, and I'm concerned about bud/bloom blast on a long trip... My magnificent Fritz Schomburg has a huge bud that started to open up last night. It's going to be the first phrag I've ever bloomed myself; I'm so excited! BUT, I was planning to leave on a month-long trip to Ventura (7 hours' drive from Oakland) tomorrow, taking the plant with me. Would a 7-hour car trip, with all the changes in temperature and humidity that might entail, be likely to cause the bud to drop before it fully opens? If so, I can easily postpone the trip by a few days. 

See attached photo of the bud, showing what stage it's at.

Thanks friends!
--Noah


----------



## Ray (Oct 6, 2021)

Keep it out of direct sunlight and it ought to be fine.

I've seen people transport plants long distances for judging that put their plants in a trash bag, then throw in a sopping paper towel to keep the humidity up.


----------



## abax (Oct 6, 2021)

Good luck!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2021)

Keep the AC on and no wind and it should be fine, if not jostled around.


----------



## abax (Oct 7, 2021)

Let us know how the trip goes and how the bloom turned out.


----------

